# Pom has Greasy/stringy fur after a few days after bathing!! Help!!



## Briitttyyyy (Nov 6, 2012)

When I first adopted my rescue Pom about a year ago, I had to get him shaved because he had so many mats. His hair is growing back now, bu it's very greasy and smelly just after a few days after bathing! He does have allergies and I feed him grain-free food and treats. Any suggestions??


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

First thing I would do is have a vet check him out. Skin scrapings, and the like. There might be an underlying problem causing the greasiness.


----------



## Mack Maya Iowa (Oct 2, 2012)

I am not sure about Poms, but our Westie has to be bathed once a week due to her oily hair (it turns a little yellowy, she starts to smell, and gets itchy). We were using an oatmeal shampoo and that seems to work pretty well, as well as a good oatmeal conditioner. We are now using a whitening shampoo to help whiten her coat, and then an oatmeal conditioner. Some dogs just have oily skin/hair and need regular grooming and bathing. I would have him checked out by a vet if this is new or excessive, to make sure that there isn't an underlying issue.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Check out this site: http://www.bulldoginformation.com/seborrhoea-dandruff-oily-skin.html


----------



## Briitttyyyy (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for the advice! I don't think he has a skin issue, because I had his skin checked out before because his allergies cause him to break out in itchy pimple like sores. I just thought it was uncommon to bathe a pomeranian once a week, and I didn't want to over bathe him and cause other problems.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

You wont be overbathing by washing him weekly. Use a quality pet shampoo (not oatmeal, as it is drying and can cause the skin to overstimulate the oil glands) and be sure to rinse very thoroughly. No conditioner. Some dogs are just oily, and frequent bathing helps.


----------

